# My picture thread



## bugsnstuff (May 31, 2005)

*Augacephalus junodi*










*Ceratogyrus marshalli*










*Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens*





*Eucratoscelus pachypus*


----------



## bugsnstuff (May 31, 2005)

*Heterscoda maculata*










*Pterinochilus lugardi*





*Pterinochilus murinus RCF*


----------



## koldaar (May 31, 2005)

Sweet picks! I'm jealous!


----------



## meier link (May 31, 2005)

georgrous baboons, especially the ornamental


----------



## Blasphemy (May 31, 2005)

Awesome pics but could you add the species names for the pics, that would be very helpful


----------



## bugsnstuff (May 31, 2005)

Blasphemy said:
			
		

> Awesome pics but could you add the species names for the pics, that would be very helpful


ooops, sorry, thar ya go


----------



## tarcan (May 31, 2005)

Nice pictures Steve! Too bad you called it "my picture thread"... I have to let you have all the fun on this one!


----------



## moricollins (May 31, 2005)

Look at that horn,  now that is truly impressive


----------



## OldHag (May 31, 2005)

mmmmm that junodi is a sexy girl!! 

Love that Murinus flopping on its side tantrum   crazy things


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (May 31, 2005)

Great pics bugs!! thats gotta be the biggest horn ive ever seen on a t and the maculata pics rule,H. mac's are my favourite


----------



## Schlyne (Jun 1, 2005)

I noticed that your H mac seems to have sections on the legs where there isn't any hair, almost like it's been rubbed against something.  What size enclosure do you keep it in, and do you have any idea's why it's like that?

My P. cambridgei immature male is showing the same signs on it's legs.


----------



## bugsnstuff (Jun 1, 2005)

the maculata is WC and these kind of lesions are common on large WC T's, most probably caused by the shipping of them in snug containers with little padding.

as far as housing, i use the large Sterilite Showoff (model 1896) http://www.sterilite.com/Category.html?Section=Storage&ProductCategory=42# , with 2" of peat substrate and a large piece of bark from corner to corner and i find these are perfect for my needs.


----------



## bugsnstuff (Jun 1, 2005)

another *Eucratoscelus pachypus*


----------



## Lorgakor (Jun 1, 2005)

Great pictures! Love the _A. junodi_. I see that you take your bugs outside for pictures, you don't worry about them escaping, getting hurt or stressed out? Just curious, I see what great pictures can be taken outside and I am considering it. But for something as fast as _H. maculata_, I'd be a little worried.


----------



## bugsnstuff (Jun 1, 2005)

Lorgakor said:
			
		

> Great pictures! Love the _A. junodi_. I see that you take your bugs outside for pictures, you don't worry about them escaping, getting hurt or stressed out? Just curious, I see what great pictures can be taken outside and I am considering it. But for something as fast as _H. maculata_, I'd be a little worried.


i have started to take them outside because the natural bright light shows off more detail and produces much sharper pictures, especially in macro mode where the flash is all but useless, although i do sometimes use it for 'fill-in effect'

i don't worry about them escaping, i just stay prepared just in case. Things like the junodi, pachypus and marshalli (at this size) are pretty easy going so they were the easier ones. The lugardi, murinus and maculata are more than likely to go into 'threat pose' and once there (IME) will stand their ground for a little while, the trick with them is to take the pics BEFORE the pose as anyone can get a pic of their 'angry' OW spider, i wanted more relaxed poses, so flashed of some pics as soon as the spiders were in position (the autofire feature is very handy), once the spider had had enough it went back into its' enclosure and into the house.
mainly, if you make sure you are away from any easy escape route (drains etc) and have capturing devices easy to hand (they are just out of shot) and sometimes, if i am a little warey i surround the shot area with a loosely crumpled bed sheet, that way if there is an escape attempted the spider will more than likely just hide under the sheet 

as far as hurt or stressed out is concerned as soon as the spider starts to get defensive it goes back into it's home.
i don't dig the spiders out, i wait till they exit their lair and are easier to capture.
and i don't do it on a regular basis.
for example, the only other outside pic that the maculata will get is after it moults, as it is an adult female there is no need after that point for any more pics, as long as the session goes according to plan! lol


----------



## bugsnstuff (Jun 1, 2005)

tarcan said:
			
		

> Nice pictures Steve! Too bad you called it "my picture thread"... I have to let you have all the fun on this one!


hehehe, too right Martin, otherwise you would steal my limelight with your pics of Xenodendrophila  ;P


----------



## tarcan (Jun 1, 2005)

bugsnstuff said:
			
		

> hehehe, too right Martin, otherwise you would steal my limelight with your pics of Xenodendrophila  ;P


... or pics of my own A. junodi...


----------



## bugsnstuff (Jun 1, 2005)

ooooo, you got one did you? are you sure it's junodi, in fact are you sure it's Augacephalus ??  ;P


----------



## versimomma (Jun 1, 2005)

Crappy spiders where are the itchys    ;P


----------



## tarcan (Jun 1, 2005)

bugsnstuff said:
			
		

> ooooo, you got one did you? are you sure it's junodi, in fact are you sure it's Augacephalus ??  ;P


**what do you mean one?... you know me better then that Steve, come on!


----------



## bugsnstuff (Jun 1, 2005)

lmao, well pm me details, nitty gritty, etc.

any males??????   
any gravid?? i'm sure mine is, but as nobody has gestation details i'm just counting days with my fingers crossed here! lol


----------



## gustavowright (Jun 1, 2005)

:clap: Beautiful _H.maculata_, mine still in it's way, whitening...


----------



## robustum (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi,
very nice Ts and pics!!! :clap: 
best regards


----------



## tmanjim (Jun 3, 2005)

nice pics. looks like the maculata is reaching out for you to pick her up and cuddle. GO FOR IT!!!! very nice GBB also.


----------



## VoodooFuneral (Jun 3, 2005)

I love your P.  murinus in the 3rd pic. Is she/he really practically upsidedown in a threat pose? I got a chuckle. 
I like the outdoor pics too. I was thinking of photographing some of my more docile, larger T's outside. Of course we don't want our "kids" to be hurt so we take precautions. I think it's fine to take them outdoors for a few pics, under gaurded supervision, of course.


----------



## bugsnstuff (Jun 3, 2005)

VoodooFuneral said:
			
		

> I love your P.  murinus in the 3rd pic. Is she/he really practically upsidedown in a threat pose? I got a chuckle.



she isn't practically upsidedown, she actually really did fall over on her back she was trying to look so big, mean and scarey, i was laughing so much to myself when she did it i almost missed the shot! lol


----------

